# Jarrah Jacks - Pemberton - Wa



## Asher (12/9/05)

While down in the south-west recently I popped into the new Jarrah Jacks Brewery (teamed up in new building with woodsmoke estate wines) near Pembereton.
The guys here have spent a bit of cash on this baby.
Bit early to tell how this place will turn out.... The current line up of beers is pretty well just the pilot batches.... The first batch was mashed slightly high, so the APA became an IPA, second batch was same recipe but mashed lower, this was on tap as well an APA... Couple of other big beers on tap too, All very chewy IMO... 
Greg James, the brewer has no formal training but a work ethic like no one else I've met.. (I knew him from his first career as a Chemical Engineer which he still does from home 4 days a week !). After a quick beer chat I soon realised he is little more than an operator at the moment. John Stallwood( formerly from Nail Ale) is currently doing consulting work for them - hence the Nail Taste to the first couple of beers. Hopefully Greg will pick up the required knowledge (When you've got a 1200 batch size, you'd want to get things right pretty quickly  ).... I'm just a bit worried where the craft bit is going to come from ....

Well worth a visit. Great Restaurant attached - Lou was very impressed with the Woodsmoke Estate Sparkling White too 













Asher for now


----------



## barfridge (12/9/05)

Sounds like a nice spot for a visit in a few months time, once things are up and running


----------



## troywhite (3/10/06)

Hi guys,

Aspro and I went to this brewery on the weekend. 

I will have some more photos up later on tonight of the setup and the beers.

This place scored top marks for both of us. Not only were the beers nice, but the service was fantastic. Normally these Brewery/Wineries in the South West are so far up themselves that they can't see the customer....

We sat outside with the kids running around and the dog tied to the chair and not a problem. The wife said the wines weren't bad either....

I'm sure Aspro will add anything I left off.


----------



## troywhite (4/10/06)

Right so here are some photos...

First up the tasting tray is sensational. 6 beers for $10 and the glass size wasn't too shabby. Lucky for us the girls were driving.

Here is a shot of the trays.






The wheat beer was definitely my favourite. A nice cloudy beer, you could easily drink all day.

The various boiling and mashing kettles.





Close-up of boiling kettle





Shot of the fermenters. (A number of these were bubbling away nicely when we were in there  )





The Bottling and Labelling machine





Close-up of one of the Fermenters.


----------



## spog (4/10/06)

mmmm,brewers porn,mmmmm


----------



## mikem108 (26/11/07)

Had some of the Jarrah Jacks Pales ales on the weekend, not a bad little number in the APA vein, certainly not an IPA as the latest Beer and Brewer mag implies.


----------

